# Difference between Blue and Silver?



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

6 months:

















I havent loaded any pics of her now at 7.5 months.
And just for fun... a pic of my 7 month old red boy


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

She looks to be a sliver, from what I can see. Both of your babies are adorable.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I think she looks more like a silver, too. She's an absolute doll!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

She is silver, blues clear diff then silver, and alot slower. My Ki-ki is 10 mo and is still "working hard" to clear. They are both adorable! eace:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Like p4p, i own a blue and he is 9 months old and you can barely see the lighter hairs in his muzzle right now. Non-poodle people always mistake him for black. 

I am sure that is a silver. The are both sweet and I love the last pic of your red. He looks like he's being fresh because he is upset that he is in the crate. LOL
_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Like p4p, i own a blue and he is 9 months old and you can barely see the lighter hairs in his muzzle right now. Non-poodle people always mistake him for black._


Or just OLD!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!! I have had 2 people so far think that her "graying" in the muzzle is because she is an older dog LMAO!!! She has a very layed back personality and so ya, she kinda acts old LOL!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ound: Yeah! That too! 
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_off topic....p4p, your avitar looks so much like Dianne's Grace it freaks me out. LOL
_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _off topic....p4p, your avitar looks so much like Dianne's Grace it freaks me out. LOL
> _


Is that her avitar??? I think so as well LOL!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She is so sweet. I'm glad she has a new home. I too think she is silver and a gorgeous girl at that.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Silver hands down. I own one, I should know! 
*Attaching Photo of my silver male*

Your baby is adorable!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

Lincoln (red boy) was trying to get that blade of grass that was teasing him. LOL. I am glad my red boy has faded at all, and hope he stays this color. I get mobbed when we go out as he's not a usual poodle color (well they both do, as everything thinks poodles are either white or black).


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

MericoX said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Lincoln (red boy) was trying to get that blade of grass that was teasing him. LOL. I am glad my red boy has faded at all, and hope he stays this color. I get mobbed when we go out as he's not a usual poodle color (well they both do, as everything thinks poodles are either white or black).


I know what you mean by that, Zoey is well, we have not decided yet lol! Cafe' or Silver Beige lol, so not a very common color so we get alot of "what is she mixed with"! LMAO!


----------

